# Pre AutoExpress Photo Shoot Detail on the 205 today....



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well having been contacted by AutoExpress again to use the 205 for a photo shoot for an article about the 208 GTI.

So since I havent really done much but wash hoover and give it a wax since I put it back together this time last year after the respray and resto...mind you after WaxStock it has so much wax on it didnt need much :lol:

So washed it yesterday, didnt need much but it was more to strip off the wax....so covered it in my pre-wash mix of AutoGlym PowerMax3....then did a hot rinse at about 80 degress on the steam cleaner....still sheeting and beading like mad....ok time to break out the big guns foamed the car with PowerMax1....left to dwell on the car for 10mins.....washed it off b*tard was still beading and sheeting the water off like mad...ok onto the wash with Chemical Guys Citrus Clear Wash....nice and strong mix....finished wash and rinsed it....yep still beading and sheeting I GIVE UP!

So into the workshop that my best mate Phil gave me the front end to work on the car today and thank christ as it was more that a bit cold today. Anyhow whole car got a 2 stage polish with Sholl S30 on a 3M yellow pad then with S40 on a 3M blue pad....IPA wipe down followed by 3 coats of Z2 with ZFX buffed with Z6 in between coats.

Plastics dressed with AutoGlym bumper dressing and tyres ressed with Zaino Z16.

Here are the normal photos.....


































....and here are some arty ones


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

that looks phenomenal!! nice job


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great looking car mate


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

As always.

Very very very nice


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Fantastic looking car.


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wee car looks great,my bro in law had one just like that ,back in the day.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking motor mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning classic hot hatch just how i like them light and agile


----------



## IMT (Feb 3, 2013)

One word. Wow!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking fresh Nick :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A Superbly Kept icon....:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words chaps 

Will try and get some photos today on the photo shoot


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good stuff. 

Do you get compensated well for allowing them to use your car?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Naa not really, they are providing me food/drink all day, if they damage it they have insurance. but they are only doing a bit of slow moving photography and stills.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

pic n°5 is epic!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

loving it nick! really nice


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Amazing. Looks better than new!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

My god that is stunning, what's the mileage on her?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, a real credit to you. Looks fantastic!! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jacktdi said:


> My god that is stunning, what's the mileage on her?


138108 now as we speak on location filming and photo'ing with AutoExpress


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Car looks awesome, will you be entering into Waxstock show and shine this year?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

It looks fantastic and a credit to all the hard work you have put in, well done mate.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick's CTR said:


> Car looks awesome, will you be entering into Waxstock show and shine this year?


I don't know it might be there but on the Zaino stand.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meh, not bad. 7/10...













 looks awesome as per Nick :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely looking car nick.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw this at waxstock last year. Impressive I must say


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, awesome 205 GTI.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Had a really great day with the boys and girls from Auto Express...didnt really bother taking any photos as they did all that beside spent most of the day driving the car for the photo shoots. They have even done filming of the cars today so even more global fame for mine and Carl's cars!! Really lovely people at Auto Express genuine car nuts and good people 

Couple of snaps from today that I managed on the iPhone.


































Magazine should be out next week with the article and as soon as I get the proper photos from today I will post them up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic:thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning photos my man. Cars looking spot on.

It is surprising how long a wax coat/coats can hold on for.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah it shocked me but then again the car is not really exposed to the elements and lives in the garage under a nice soft cover


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this car!


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunning that mate!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys just make sure you get AutoExpress on Wednesday next week


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Woaw !! lovely !!:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Perfection!!! :argie:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing mate


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Still not got the proper photos but here is a photo of the AutoExpress article in the latest edition out today


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice motor, used to be loads of these on the road when I was younger.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So do I....never had one of these when I was a young boy racer....did the XR2i thing


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Managed to scan the pages in at high resolution today....then spent some time stiching and blending in photoshop....


----------



## MX5 Speedy (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking great as usual, saw it at Waxstock and it does look stunning, I recognise the filming location, brings back memories of my day with Classics Monthly in 2010 with my MX5 ( Soft Top feature ) we were allowed to have a few laps on the circuit as well.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Simply stunning!!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the magazine scans. Car is stunning and still looking minty fresh Nick. :thumb:

Did you let the magazine guys drive it? 

Rgds
Errol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I did most of the driving and drove the 106 Rallye Carl did the majority of the driving of his 306.

I did let one of the writers drive it but he did a couple of laps of the test track outer ring and that was it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The video when live on the AutoExpress YouTube channel today


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

brilliant efforts!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

As promised finally got the DVD full of the best Pics of the photo shoot 

Enjoy!


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

WOW! Stunning as always!

Who's 306 was that? Someone from 306GTI6?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

306 is Carl Chambers car.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> 306 is Carl Chambers car.


He is quite a 306 addict himself  :thumb: Did you see his BTCC 306?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

VTS_Tibi said:


> He is quite a 306 addict himself  :thumb: Did you see his BTCC 306?


Which one? I wet sanded and corrected the yellow one when it was still a road car 

Carl is a very good mate of mine and he does have a very unhealthy obsession with Peugeot and Renault


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

How many miles! Doesn't show it, beautiful car.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Perfection


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jdudley90 said:


> How many miles! Doesn't show it, beautiful car.


I bought it on 110-15k so not done many in it since i have owned it for 4-5 years...(I honestly cant remember how long I have had it now!)

Its only had one owner previous to me anyhow so I know its 100% genuine


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Said it before and will again - Simply Stunning !!!!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing! Just simply stunning,,


----------

